# 2nd Journal! 15 lovely green ladies



## PartyBro420 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey all! So my last grow of the Vertigo turned out pretty decently. I ended up with 1/4lb of bud. Still smoking on that while I type. It doesn't have a very skunky scent, it's like a heavy leafy fruity smell. The buds weren't very dense but a lot of them were completely purple. I think I probably cut the first two of three down a week too early, I wasn't keeping close enough watch on the amount of time I had been flowering them because I went on vacation during the grow.

For this grow I'll be vegging 15 plants in soil, under 2x 1000w MH lamps. I decided to go with three different strains as well.  5 feminized Arjan's Strawberry Haze, and the second and third strain I'm still deciding on while I finish setting up the new room. 

I've got a pack of 10 non femmed blueberry Jam I might use, but i've only got 15 pots currently and I want to maximize my output without having any males to remove this time. Any suggestions for something tasty and fun to grow? I was thinking of Chemdog but my local seed bank is out of stock currently and they are always so high they tend to not know when they're getting shipments haha.


EDIT: *Pictures start on page 3* after all the Fan debate


----------



## clandestiner (Feb 1, 2012)

were you growing paradise seeds vertigo?
i just did 5 of those.
am new to this website. this is actually my first time i've attempted to contact anyone on this site. do you post pics of your grows maybe i could see mine compared to yours or something? this was just my 4th overall grow.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Feb 2, 2012)

No, they were Vancouver Island Seed Co. Vertigo, a cross of Blackberry and F'ing Incredible.A page or so back there's a post with pictures with the strain name in the title.

A lot of my buds came out vibrantly purple.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 3, 2012)

Update! Woo! 

The room is FINALLY usably finished! after a month of cleaning up, building walls, and running ventilation, I've got a brand new space all set up and ready to start going!

                         W x  L  x  H
The room is about 5' x 12' x 8' give or take an inch. I'll post a few pictures tonight when I get them uploaded since i'll probably do a bit more work out there today anyway.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds Great PB  can't wait to see you pullin some dank out of it.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok, so I misplaced the data cable for my camera so I had to use my shitty camera for now.

First picture is just an angle shot from the entranceway into the back corner

second picture is pretty self explanatory, top is exhaust bottom is intake. they'll be routed to different areas of the room so the exhaust doesn't just vent out the freshly taken in air. on the outside are 2x 6" dryer exhaust ports

3rd picture is the hallway/workspace area up to where I've got my storage cabinet which is right in front of the entrance into the grow space.

Each wall is vapor sealed and insulated. the floor has a vapor seal on it so no water gets into the wood. For the entrance into the growspace i'm going to use basically a black plastic sheet with a slit cut in the center.

Any more tips or things I may have overlooked, feel free to chime in! I've got a bit of work left to do but I'm 90% there!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 4, 2012)

I would have the intake near the floor and the exhaust near the top.  I also do not believe that those duct booster fans are going to do the job.  Booster fans are meant to be just that--booster fans--they are meant to assist other larger fans on long ducting runs.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

:yeahthat:

I sure would wish that HTG would quit selling them in kits like they work.

HTG is becoming disappointing with me over the way they advertize these booster fans.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 4, 2012)

The reason i put the intake at about halfway up the wall is because it's going to run through the lights and This way it's already at about the right height. It means there's less ducting to run and there's nothing laying on the floor when the lights are low.

Also, those 2 inline fans are rated at 500 cfm each and the space is only 480cfm unless i'm calculating something wrong. How would 1000cfm worth of airflow not be enough for 480 cubic feet? That was the reason I picked them. I didn't buy them based on an advertisement or word of mouth, I measured the space and they were the most cost effective and unless they plain and simply don't move the amount of air it says they do, they should be adequate for my area. If it turns out they don't work, I'll obviously have to pick something else.

Thanks for the input! Keep it coming  I'll have some greenery in the space hopefully soon!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

Booster fans do not have the pulling power for pulling dead air, they are made for air that is already moving.

With both fans being rated the same you will have positive air pressure in your room. Once a a/c hood is added and/or carbon filter both of these will lower the cfm's of your exhaust which in turn will give you even more positive air pressure. Positive air pressure means that when you open the door to the grow room a bunch of smell is going to escape.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 4, 2012)

I can control the speed of the fans though so having them rated the same doesn't mean they'll be pulling the same. I'm really not worried about the smell because I have my card, so filters are unnecessary for the exhaust, but that's good to know for the future. 

If the fans are rated the same though that wouldn't create positive air pressure, it would be even. No more air pressure is being taken in than is being evacuated.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

If that is what you think go for it,it is obvious we are not gonna to be able to change your mind 

To me even if I had a mmj card and were not concerned about leo, I would still be concerned about undesirables noticing the smell and coming  in to rob me. But there again that is just me.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not trying to be difficult or anything heh, I'm just a very literal person. 

I had forgot about the whole being robbed portion of things though so now that you mention it maybe I will put a filter on it. Thanks for reminding me, that could have been a big mistake in my area...

As for the fans though I just mean that 500cfm in and 500cfm out simultaneously on it's own shouldn't create any positive or negative air pressure since they're working at redundant rates. You are right though, with a filter etc. added on the air pressure will change.

My only worry now that you've both mentioned these fans aren't ideal is that they won't pull what they're rated at, as long as I get a minimum 480cfm worth of airflow I'm happy.

If they don't work out I'll switch to something more suitable for moving air


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2012)

The exhaust will have back pressure since you are pushing the air. More back pressure means less cfm's are being moved creating positive air pressure in your room. This is even before you add an a/c hood and filter. Booster fans do not have enough pulling power for a carbon filter. Carbon filters are rated to work at a minimum level of cfm's, which I do not believe those fans of yours are capable of providing.

  You would be better off and cheaper just having a passive intake.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok, I'm just trying to understand this correctly. I'm not sure I understand where the back pressure from the exhaust is coming from though if the air is being replenished at the same rate it's being exhausted. Are you meaning pressure coming from outside the room trying to push into the exhaust port?

Here's how I understand air pressure; 

If I have an exhaust port and not enough intake for air there will be negative air pressure in the room because more air is being sucked out than is being replenished. This is the type of action that would for instance cause a door to be more difficult to open.

If I have only an intake and not enough exhaust, there will be positive air pressure, causing a flurry of air to escape when a door/window is opened.

If I have equal intake and exhaust pressure the pressure inside the room would be neutral.


What kind of CFM do the carbon filters require? Once I test everything out as it is I'll let everyone know the results, but i'm keeping my fingers crossed in hopes that it does work well enough.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

Back pressure comes from the length of the run, how many bends are in that run, the materials used. Anytime you connect anything to a fan back pressure can be created.

Carbon filters requirements are all different.  But a fan must have enough pulling power(psi) to get the air moving.

An example of pulling power(psi) would be like a 6" desk fan can hold a piece of paper up against its back if placed there, but a 6" centrifugal fan can suck that same piece of paper from 4' away and suck it  up against its back, even if they are rated at the same cfm.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok I understand where the back pressure is coming from now. anything causing the fan to "work" harder is going to lower the cfm and therefore cause an imbalance in pressure.

But now adding psi into it seems a bit more confusing. Couldn't cfm and psi be converted to one another? I mean as in there's got to be a calculation as to how many psi a fan would create based on it's cfm and the size of the space it's exhausting from.

I do understand that a centrifugal fan has a more concentrated port to pull from, creating a stronger suction of air, whereas a desk fan has a very broad back area to pull air from which is why the suction coming from the back of it in comparison to a cent. fan is nothing. 

I mean, I don't want to have something in my room that isn't going to work for what I need. I'm just gonna have to run some ducting and test them.

You mentioned that maybe i should just have a passive intake. I was thinking some about this, and since you guys are saying these fans are probably not gonna cut it as is, would it maybe work more to my advantage to use both the fans on the same exhaust line and go with a passive intake? That way I can maybe boost the exhaust enough to use a carbon filter without spending any extra money.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

psi/intake pressure and cfm is totally different. You can fill a 500 cubic space with either a 5psi 500cfm fan/pump or you can fill the space with a 50psi cfm fan/pump, the 50psi fills it quite faster


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

The bottom line is that the fans you have are not going to work (I actually sent HTG a nasty E-mail about them selling booster fans and filters together).  Those fans are booster fans are are not meant to be stand alone fans.  They are manufactured to be used in conjunction with larger fans on long ducting runs.  They will not take any resistance at all--just putting ducting on them really slows them down--there is no way they are going to work with a filter.  Most of us spend $100 or more for a fan.  And no CFM and psi are way different things.

In addition, your 2 lights are going to put out substantial heat--I do not see these 2 fans keeping your space cool enough either.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea, i understand that psi and cfm are different, but what i'm saying is that since the psi is a measurement of air pressure in a given space, the rate the air is moving in and out of the room should determine the psi inside the room right? 

I'm not sure psi is really applicable to a fan unless you apply it to the room the fan is venting from/into, or the suction the fan is creating at it's intake end. A pump yes because it requires the negative pressure or positive pressure to suck or pump the liquid, but a pump requires some sort of pressure vessel.

I'm not sure i'm understanding what you're saying correctly but if this isn't what you mean please correct me. From what you're saying I'm gathering this; The higher the psi the fan creates the faster it will replenish the air it's drawing and the cfm doesn't really matter?

But the way i look at things that doesn't seem to make sense to me. Lets throw out all attachments and work just based off of literal numbers.

If a fan/pump moves 500cfm of air at 5psi, it's still only moving 500 cubic feet per minute of air. If a fan or pump is rated at the same 500cfm but 50psi, It's still only moving 500 cubic feet per minute of air. The psi to me would indicate the size of the port the fan has for connecting to ducting or drawing from an air source, not the speed at which a fan will work. Otherwise that would kind of make having cfm ratings entirely useless.

Edit: THG posted while i was making this post and i didnt see what she had said 

Those 2 fans aren't all I have to keep the room cool. I have 2 other fans to circulate air mounted on the walls at either side of the room as well as a standalone air conditioning unit  I just haven't moved everything into the room yet. It doesn't get super hot up here where I'm at in the PNW but it gets hot enough in the summer that I'll have to use the air con. During the winter months though it gets VERY cold inside that room because of the window, as well you can see in one of the pictures, above the cabinet there's a black exhaust for what used to be an old wood burning heater that used to be in there so a lot of cold air is still coming in.

I really don't want to HAVE to buy another fan but by the sounds of things it looks like i'm gonna probably have to, in which case i suppose I can use the boosters to do just that , boost. I will test what I have tonight in hopes I am lucky since i've already got it set up, if it doesn't work, i'll just add more suitable fans to the ends of the ducting and let the boosters do their real job.

2nd edit;

After a bit of digging for information I found something I probably should have looked for before purchasing these fans. According to the mfg website, each one of these fans is rated to only pull 210cfm without being used in conjunction with already existing ventilation systems. And obviously 210 x 2 is still not adequate enough before adding a filter etc. to the line.

Now I won't bother testing it out... Next week I'll go pick up a cent. fan or something that isn't a booster. It's times like these i'm glad i post here, I'd have never figured this all out for myself if no one had mentioned anything about it. Thanks you 2! I suppose I could always use at them to cool the lights :S (i feel like an idiot for wasting the money on them now)


----------



## pcduck (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a reason why they are called booster fans.

I was using the psi, for understanding purposes.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 5, 2012)

I see that now heh. When I picked them up the packaging they were in was pretty vague as to what the actual use for them was. It didn't say booster fan anywhere on the package it just said " 8" inline duct fan". The clerk asked me if I was using it in my house, to which i replied yes, so I would imagine he assumed that since i picked up flex duct at the same time I was just routing air from another area inside my house and boosting the flow.

I get a bit gung-ho and go overboard without thinking sometimes when i get excited about something and the concept of a new grow room kinda blinded me. So when I think i'm doing something that could save me in the long run about 50% of the time I end up essentially shooting myself in the foot. It's great for learning though. The harsher the mistake the less likely I'll be to revisit the actions that caused it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2012)

They really will not be adequate to cool 1000W lights either.  It really is almost fraud (IMO) for HTG to sell these as a unit with a filter when they absolutely have to know that this type of fan is grossly inadequate for the purpose they are selling it for.

If it makes you feel any better, most of us that have been growing for any amount of time have a storeroom of equipment that we either outgrew or was ill-purchased.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha... These booster fans really are good for nothing pretty much huh...

I had a makeshift cooling system for my lights rigged up before. I taped one of those little honeywell stand fans to a piece of ducting and just ran it into the light, it worked like a charm.

It does make me feel a bit better to again realize everyone started in the same place and similar mistakes have been made by others. 

So once I get a new fan I guess i'm just gonna leave the one booster on the exhaust line and add the new fan to the other side of it unless you think I should just remove both of them and go with one good fan on each line or a good exhaust line and a passive intake.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

I would remove the booster fans on both intake and exhaust and just get a centrifugal fan(like a Vortex fan) for the exhaust. If the temps were to high I would then think about a fan for the intake.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok, I'll just have to in that case figure out what i'm gonna do in regards to cooling the lights


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

Place your vortex or similar centrifugal fan on your exhaust where you have that booster fan. Then run flexible duct work to a/c hood then to a carbon filter.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 6, 2012)

So I decided which fan I'm gonna pick up, a stealth 745 CFM 8 Inch Centrifugal Inline Fan. That ought to do the job right!


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

it will do the job, but do you have access to 8 inch duct, and do you have a air cooled light? if so 8 inch fan will be good, but if you have 6 in lights get a 6 inch fan


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have all 8" ducting and an air cooled light. the port on the lights is 6" but i can just get an adapter for the size difference to attach it to the first light. Once I get a second a/c shade i'll just run the 6" ducting from one light to the other. The 6" fan is also only 435cfm as opposed to 745cfm, so with 2 shades and a filter I would imagine the bigger the better in regards to 6/8"


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2012)

I find I have a lot easier time cooling 2 lights if I run the venting in parallel rather than running it is series.  In parallel, both lights have cool air being drawn over them.  In series, the second light has the heat from the first light and the air is quite a bit warmer--maybe 10-20 degrees.

I would go with the larger fan.  Make sure you also buy a speed controller.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yea i'm gonna take the 8" fan. I found one I can get shipped to me for $113, i'll just have to pick it up over the border to avoid duty and shipping charges, Or I can pick it up locally from where I get everything else for $144. In the long run with fuel it'd probably work out even to buy it here.

And for running it in parallel, I can get a duct splitter to make that work easier so i don't need a second fan. That way maybe I can still make use of one of the boosters since 2 separate lines in parallel will probably lower the cfm a fair amount. But you're right in series the second light wouldn't really be getting cooled very much.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 17, 2012)

So i decided that I was gonna figure out how much heat my ballasts and lights would add into my space, When left off the temperature got down to about 46 F/52% humidity
With the 2 1kw lights on it jumped up 33 degrees to 79 F/30% Humidity. After picking up the new cent. fan I decided to wire up the boosters to just test them as light cooling fans, and It actually works perfectly. The one booster alone creates enough airflow to consistently cool my 1 A/C hood.

I also Just started germing 5 of my beans  Arjan's Strawberry Haze fems! Here we go!


----------



## Markers (Mar 17, 2012)

> When left off the temperature got down to about 46 F/52% humidity


 Wow you keep it cold in there. Is the temp gonna go up this summer? If so you might need the inline after all. You gonna start a journal for those Strawberries?


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 17, 2012)

I dont have much choice for temperatures in there with lights off right now, summertime will warm up though and i'll end up needing an air con i'm sure.

Until I insulate and seal off the window it'll continue to be chilly until the weather picks up.

This thread is my journal for those  I'm still waiting on 2 more strains for all 15 though, i'll be getting them hopefully on tuesday.

These Arjan's Strawberry Haze are Green House Seed Co.

I'll post some pictures once I get my seedlings into some rockwool!


----------



## Kushluvr (Mar 17, 2012)

you can get a portable oil furnace that works great inside a grow room!!! the less of a temp swing from AM/PM the better your crop will be, big temp swings cause fluffy buds..fyi....i keep my rooms 68-76....!




			
				PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> I dont have much choice for temperatures in there with lights off right now, summertime will warm up though and i'll end up needing an air con i'm sure.
> 
> Until I insulate and seal off the window it'll continue to be chilly until the weather picks up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Markers (Mar 17, 2012)

> This thread is my journal for those


 
lol omg  after readin thru the thread I forgot it was in journals I thought it was a thread about fans lol


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 17, 2012)

read this and the other parts (right colum links) of Ventilation explained. itll teach you everything you need to know and why your booster fans wont work right, ect...
hxtp://www.bghydro.com/BGH/static/articles/0606_vent.asp

part 2 shows best way to run your lights/fan also


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 18, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> you can get a portable oil furnace that works great inside a grow room!!! the less of a temp swing from AM/PM the better your crop will be, big temp swings cause fluffy buds..fyi....i keep my rooms 68-76....!



I'll only need that once next fall/winter rolls around, but yea i'll be getting some sort of heater for those months for when i'm not keeping lights on 24/7. When the lights are on though it's a good temperature when it's cold outside, so cooling during the summer will probably be a bigger problem.

I know the booster fans won't work adequately for ventilation, i'm not using them for it. 

One of them is cooling the single A/C shade i've got it attached to just fine though. I'm not gonna use it to cool two lights.

I know what I need to do for ventilation to work, and how to run it all now. But no matter what anyone says now, I KNOW that booster is cooling that single shade like a champion, I watched it all day off and on. It pushes a good amount of air through.

That link is kind of misleading in my opinion. according to it's calculations I'd need a minimum of 213 CFM of ventilation for my growspace as it is (a/c, carbon filter, and co2 accounted for), and those boosters each pull 210 cfm stale air and 500 already moving according to their ratings. I'm still gonna use the 745cfm centrifugal fan but, that link didn't seem to clear anything up... It also doesn't tell you what size fans to use in it's light set ups. Maybe I missed it or something but shouldn't it tell you how much reduction you're getting from certain lengths of duct, as well as a/c hoods, bends etc? rather than adding %'s to what you're minimum cfm has to be if you have certain things hooked up. 

I mean like, how could a 213cfm ventilation system actually work with 1 a/c hood, a carbon filter, and about 6 feet of duct? much less adding only an additional 5% for another hood?


----------



## Markers (Mar 18, 2012)

have you turned on the centrifugal yet? when you do you'll see what everyone is talkin bout. its like the difference between a single prop airplane and a jet engine.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Markers said:
			
		

> have you turned on the centrifugal yet? when you do you'll see what everyone is talkin bout. its like the difference between a single prop airplane and a jet engine.



Just bought a new 8in inline today lol.

didnt need it but high and  low wiring,500cfm 29.99 @ menards.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yea I've turned it on, I just haven't got the adapter pieces yet to run it with the ventilation, I already had something set up for the hood I hooked to the booster fan.

But yea, I know it'll be a world of difference, 210cfm to 745cfm Is a HUGE increase.

I know what everyone is saying, what i've got right now isn't a permanent thing, my lights aren't even being used yet, I only turned them on to check temperatures. The seeds just started germing like 18 hours ago. Everything I've done so far has just been to physically check things for myself.


----------



## Markers (Mar 18, 2012)

> Just bought a new 8in inline today lol.
> 
> didnt need it but high and low wiring,500cfm 29.99 @ menards.



Wow an 8 inch inline for 30 bucks. just happens I'm goning to menards today. gotta look for that. you sure thats not a typo and it not $ 139.00 lol


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Markers said:
			
		

> Wow an 8 inch inline for 30 bucks. just happens I'm goning to menards today. gotta look for that. you sure thats not a typo and it not $ 139.00 lol



Yeah Im sure lol. Its actually $29.89 lol. Its in with the ducting, top shelf.. 
I couldnt pass it up either, I paid 45 for my 240cfm 6in.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sounds like I should have found a different one... haha My 8" was almost $150... but it's 745cfm


----------



## Markers (Mar 18, 2012)

The one at menards is a booster


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Indeed, just wire it for high and Walla, I run it  right on my light to keep it cool. Works NICE.
Pics n my Kush journal.

Sorry for not being specific in the beginning


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 19, 2012)

:yeahthat:

it works great to cool a single a/c hood but not enough strength for a filter or 2+ a/c hoods


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 20, 2012)

Seeds are getting transplanted into their first medium today! all 5 grew nice little white tails and are ready to start their journey towards the sky!


----------



## Markers (Mar 20, 2012)

:icon_smile: All right, green mojo your way. Enough of this fan business anyway lol. 


> Sorry for not being specific in the beginning


No problems Bubba:icon_smile:


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 20, 2012)

started germing another 5 seeds today, Greenhouse Seed Co. Chemdog!

I think this is gonna end up being 10 lovely green ladies rather than 15.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just moved my 5 Arjan's Strawberry Haze into their permanent containers. 5 gal pots.

The 5 Chemdog seeds are all sprouting now, I figure 3-5 more days in the dome and they'll be ready for soil.

Pics to follow this afternoon!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 30, 2012)

About 5 days into veg now, here's a few snaps!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 2, 2012)

A few more days in and that middle girl is so far just exploding! I've gave them their first nutrients 2 days ago, and they all seem to be enjoying themselves!

Here's a picture of the middle girl, I haven't named her yet. Also a picture of my jet engine


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 3, 2012)

Allright allright :aok: here you grow! Lookin real sweet there partybro.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 6, 2012)

Another few days, some more progress! Ah progress she's a wonderful thing!


First picture is just a top shot of the 9 i've got in the flood table, there's another off to the left on vapour barrier so it doesn't leak into the floor.

Second picture is the pride of the group so far, my big girl!

Third is self explanatory

And the fourth, I noticed on 1/10 there were a couple small brown and yellow spots on 2 of the leaves, not the best quality but any ideas? I use tap water aerated for 48 hours and ph'd when I just water, and and "general veg growth" strength of GH gro/micro/bloom (1tsp/gal) I do the same thing to the water for the nutrients before adding the nutrients into it. I have a 55gal drum of solution mixed and constantly aerating ready to go along with another 55gal of the plain water. They've only been fed once so far with nutrients.

Edit: Also my nutrient solution PH is always kept between 6.5-6.8 and plain water 6.8-7.0


P.s. The strawberry haze have the little pieces of silver tape on the rim, the non taped ones are then obviously the chemdog.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2012)

:ciao: PB....looking good, my friend!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 6, 2012)

Danke Roddy danke!

They're making me so proud so quickly!

I'm gonna be picking up a 3rd 1kw ballast, then eventually a 4th  I found an awesome guy that will wholesale me equipment but i don't have to buy it in big orders.

The other side of the wall that I've got my exhaust ducting against is going to turn into my flowering or veg room. Probably veg since it's a bit bigger and I'm gonna end up mothering some plants so I can keep my favourite strains around.

Right now it's just the one space for both flower and veg.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 8, 2012)

I had a bit of a freakout last night... I go to check my plants before bed, after I had napped earlier in the day so they hadn't been checked for several hours...

I go into my room and one of my lights is off, so I figure oh, maybe the breaker blew randomly... Nope, all the breakers are on, So then I start to get a little more panicked, I check my ballast, completely cold.... I start to panic a little more, I check the booster that was cooling the light, also off... I start to get a little more eased... I plug the ballast into a different breaker and voila! we have light again. but the temp dropped down to about 54, I'm not sure for how long.

Well I got the temp back up, now it's hovering in the high 70's/low 80's. I still don't know what's going on with the set of plugs i was using though. The breaker isn't blown, so I have to assume there's a short in the connection somewhere. 

Hopefully it didn't do anything too bad, I need to stop taking weed naps while growing hahaha.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 10, 2012)

A few more pictures  6 days after a watering, I just fed them some more nutes.

Pic 1 is the lot together!

pic 2 is the up and coming star of the party

pic 3 is a look at their height!

enjoy!

On va s'revoir!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 13, 2012)

looking goood Party... :48:


Aloha 
Squidy


----------



## ishnish (Apr 13, 2012)

Indeed, you will soon have a very nice jungle to play in.  :watchplant:
Got my chair.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 15, 2012)

So it appears... That without my having done anything, one of my plants is growing as if it had been topped. It's got 3 main stalks coming off the trunk.

I think when transplanting this particular lady, I might have put her a little deeper than the rest. She was very shallow for a while, now starting to explode with the rest of them.

Still seeing a couple little brown/red/yellow dots on a couple of leaves. I'll try to get a better picture of it. Looking at the leaf deficiency chart it doesn't seem to have what I would say these couple leaves look like, but perhaps i'm just too newb still to make the connection 

at any rate, i'm gonna go snap a few pictures real quick, i'll toss them up in a half hour or so.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok, here we go again!

Pic #1 a nice group shot

Pic #2 just another angle of the group

Pic #3 a little look at the one that grew as if topped, and a bit of the leaf damage i spoke of.

Pic #4 This is the largest portion of damage I found. Any input would be greatly appreciated, the new growth looks alright, there are a couple little spots on them but nowhere near as much as this photo.

Pic #5 A great look at the girl growing as if topped

Pic #6 Temp/Humid/and the 2 tallest girls so far.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 20, 2012)

More pictures 

it's been another 5 days since my last update so here's a few more pictures !

Picture #1 top shot of the group

Picture #2 close shot of the "topped" girl

Picture #3 just one of the nice chemdogs

Picture #4 a shot of the group from one end.

Enjoy!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Today I fed the first set of nutrients since I added more to the mixture. All the girls are thriving! the temps are getting a little warmer outside now so I've turned on a fan for the intake to bring a bit more fresh/cool air in.

I've raised my light 3 times in the last 3 days... It's getting mighty foresty in my room 

I think I'll probably veg another 2 weeks, then flip them into 12/12 and let the REAL fun begin 

Love to hear input from anyone! let me know how you all think I'm doing


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's a few more. This week you can really see how fast they're growing. the difference in the pictures is just amazing since i posted the last set 4 days ago.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2012)

Nasty looking stuff, PB, I better come over and take all that green off your hands for you. :rofl: My, but how they grow.....

:aok: my friend!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 26, 2012)

Haha, they're gonna explode when i flip them. I'll probably post one more set of pics between now and then. Then once they start flowering i'll end up posting a few pics a week i'm sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2012)

They are happy happy happy! Very nice.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

They're getting to be nute pigs now. I went from feeding once every 7 days to the next week 6 days, to now every 5 days.

One more week I reckon till the flip!


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 30, 2012)

looking nice there.....hey what ever happened to your spotty leafs?


----------



## getnasty (Apr 30, 2012)

The spotty leafs looked a lot like foliar burn... that is, magnified light from misting plants under an HID with a foliar spray. I had it on a few of my leaves when I ran my late veg/early flower foliar spray.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking good PB.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 30, 2012)

I actually have not foliar fed a single time, so the burn would have been from probably arrant drops falling from my watering container and placing themselves on leaves.

the spotty leaf though was a result of a minor deficiency I think, based on the other post I made about it, and reading some more into the symptoms. For the first while i had forgotten to strengthen up the nute solution so they were getting 1-1-1 GH


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 3, 2012)

This'll be the last set of veg photos I post  I'm gonna flip them more than likely around the weekend coming up.

Enjoi!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2012)

They are looking just great PartyBro!


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 3, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> They are looking just great PartyBro!




Thanks THG  That means a lot to me! I'm super proud of them!


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 12, 2012)

Tonight finally marks the end of the Veg cycle for me and the beginning of flowering.

I set my timers to shut my lights off at 6am, and back on at 6pm to make use of the weather to control temps in the daytime since it's beautiful up here now!

Fed them their transition feeding, and transplanted the 2 tallest ones into 15gal buckets to see what happens  they didn't look at all root bound when i got them out, still beautiful roots and space to move.

I spent all day today getting everything ready, trying to make a worthy door for the area so it's sealed properly during the night cycle. Adjusting my giant drum of nutes bit by bit was the biggest pain today haha. I felt like my PH tester was working against me. I calibrated it 3 times throughout the day just to make sure what i was doing wasn't messed up. But it still took over the course of probably 5 hours to fully adjust the PH from 5.0 when I added the nutes to 6.5.

All is well though, pics to come once I start seeing some beautiful pistils to show off


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 26, 2012)

Ah, a few weeks into flowering now and everything is going pretty well. had one small incident where i raised one of my lights but accidentally dropped the chain it was hanging on which caught a branch or two and bent them, as well as snapping one 

But other than that one mishap everything else is GRRRREAT!

2 of my girls are over 6ft now  and the rest are at about 4.5-5.5 ft pistils everywhere and no sign of any balls! I'll toss a couple pics up later tonight if my internet decides to be friendly with me


----------



## powerplanter (May 26, 2012)

Hey PartyBro, you got some fine looking plants.  I'll check back for the update.  Stay safe.


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

Danke PP! I'm just on my way upstairs to take some pictures to post right now  Since I raised the lights It's kind of hard to get a good one since it's so bright. 2 of my girls are just about 6 and a half feet tall now.

I shall return in the next hour with photomographs!


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAND updates updates updates! a little longer than I thought it'd take me but i got caught up playing diablo 3 and dying repeatedly lol.

Here's some loverly pictures!


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

D3.....any good?? I loved Diablo, was hours and days of non-stop gaming!

6.5'....NICE!!!!


----------



## puasurfs (May 31, 2012)

Lookin great and flower-ee PartyBro! I dream of one day being able to grow MJ as tall as I wanna. Ur ladies must be the TALL "Super-Model" Strain! 

They're Beauties!


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks  the tall girls are 2 of the strawberry haze that for whatever reason just enjoyed themselves a bit better than the rest.


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

Likely a phenotype difference, but just speculating.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 31, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> D3.....any good?? I loved Diablo, was hours and days of non-stop gaming!
> 
> 6.5'....NICE!!!!


 
I had to step away from Blizzard's other addictive e-drug....warcraft...lol..good stuff PArtybro, your ladies are lookin' sexaaay! keeper up, that Strawberry Haze sounds tasty.

eace:,

7GE


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

Yea d3 is good until you finish Nightmare mode and get into Hell and Inferno. The combinations of abilites trash mobs get are UNGODLY and painful.

I still play WoW also from time to time. Being on disability affords me the ability to sit on my kiester and game while growing constantly lol.

Thanks 7g! I can't wait to try out the strawberry haze. It's starting to smell like heaven more and more every day


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

Just looking over the course of my journal so far watching them from seedlings to where they are now makes me so proud  I'm so glad to be involved in this way of life and to be doing it legally and in a place where I can even use this as a legal business for the government.

It makes me smile every time I see a successful story, or a happy healthy plant grown by anyone. The more I see the happier I am knowing that our way of life is starting to creep more and more into the mainstream. I have high hopes (pun intended ) that in the near future (within the next decade) we will finally see our "children" be accepted as beneficial members of society!

If everything works on schedule the Strawberry Haze should be finished 3rd week of July sometime, and the Chemdog 1st week of august.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 31, 2012)

they look awesome partybro, great stuff. youll have to climb the strawberry hazes by harvest to check on the buds.


----------



## PartyBro420 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks  I was thinking the same thing myself! I was going through a closet and found an old pair of log walkers boot spikes and immediately though of the lumberjack competition where they climb the tree and hack the top off except with a giant MJ plant haha


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well the 2 tall girls are so tall that I'm almost certain they're not getting as much light as they need at the tops :S.

Fortunately I can still raise 1 bulb up a bit more to give them a bit extra coverage up top.

I checked my reservoir today. Made sure I had enough nutrients ready for the next feeding. Before I mixed everything up though I noticed that there was a lot of what looked basically like sand sitting on the bottom of the barrel. I assume it's just salts and other crystallized bits of things that were left over from the last few batches. Nevertheless I cleaned the barrel to avoid any sort of contamination or having some sort of harmful junk in my rez, and refilled. She's good to go again for another month.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's a couple of photos I snapped real fast a few minutes ago. The tall ones are so tall I had to attach them to a post.

They're flowering up a storm. Just about at the halfway mark of flowering. They're looking like they'll produce nicely


----------



## Roddy (Jun 12, 2012)

Bud storm, SWEET!!!  :ciao: PB!


----------



## getnasty (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd be wrapping them up or staking them down pretty soon. Hahaha... biggins!


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 12, 2012)

lookin good there pb, i gotta say that darn diablo 3 has got me glued to the computer also lol

...and to make things worse its got me looking at building a new computer too...ugh i hate spending money, but this one is 6 years old, so maybe its time


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 12, 2012)

looking great partybro..... looks like you will be smoking on some nice herbage off this harvest... multi strain grows are always challenging and fun...  

Aloha
Squidweeeeeee:fly:


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 14, 2012)

Roddy: Heh it's quite a tornado of buds in there! Thanks 

getnasty: I was thinking of wrapping them up but i've been moving them every couple of weeks to get full coverage from both the HPS and MH light I have running. Staking them might not be a bad Idea though. What would you recommend I use for that?

Shortbus: Gracias senor! and Diablo 3... man... it's got me glued and then it gets me frustrated. The higher difficulties are just kinda crazy hard... I should probably build a new system too soon, or at least format and upgrade a couple things on this PC i'm using.

Squidy: Thanks Squidy! Just the smell alone from the 2 different strains is enough to make me giddy. The strawberry haze has such a strong sweet fruit smell it's mouthwatering. and the chemdog just smells like dank chronic. Can't wait to taste my work!


The tops are getting heavier and thicker by the hour I swear to god. It's incredible. Everywhere I look is starting to tip now  

I was kinda thinking of tying them (at least the tall ones that are starting to tip) to the roof with a small piece of cord attached to a zip tie about 1/8 the way down where it looks like the main cola is going to stop so it doesn't get stuck in with growing bud.


----------



## getnasty (Jun 15, 2012)

I use the bamboo tiki's. You can get em thick or thin at the dollar store for like $4 or less. I hack the tiki part off use them as table torches instead.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 15, 2012)

Not much of a dollar store!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 15, 2012)

I was walking down the street one day and came across what used to be a dollar store but right next to the $1 on the window they had taped up a ".25" sign so it said "$1.25 store" 

damned inflation!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 15, 2012)

lol...


----------



## getnasty (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, I remember when everything at Dollar General used to cost a dollar.


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 15, 2012)

dollar tree is still $1 here. Family dollar and dollar general is not.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 15, 2012)

"I was kinda thinking of tying them (at least the tall ones that are starting to tip) to the roof with a small piece of cord attached to a zip tie about 1/8 the way down where it looks like the main cola is going to stop so it doesn't get stuck in with growing bud."

I do the same thing... tie tops with twine and staple twine to roof.. it does work well.. but creates some problems getting around in the room.... for me i handwater.. with all the twine stapled to the roof when i water i feel like im a contortionist (sp?)...... puts leg behind head and waters with toes... :rofl:

Aloha
Squidy


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 16, 2012)

I dont think i'm gonna tie them, staking seems like the easiest solution. that way i can still move them.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 18, 2012)

staking with those green bamboo shoots trimmed to fit space is how I roll. Much ezier to handle in smaller confines...lookin real sweet there *partybro* 

l8trs, :bolt:

7ge


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks 7G 

Got some stakes and zip ties from the hardware store yesterday and got everything that needed a bit of help stood upright, the tallest of the girls are happily leaned over so they get better light but they're being held up by the zip ties and bamboo stakes to a certain point. if i need to add another zip tie in there I can always do that. I'll have a couple pictures to post sometime later tonight probably, lights just came on an hour ago


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mucho Pictures!! Lots of delicious buds!


First 3 pics are not from tonight. they were in the same folder on my Digicam when i plugged it in so i just grabbed them too. they're probably about a week or so old. the rest are all from tonight.


This is 2 days away from 6 weeks of flowering. another 4 weeks for the haze, 3 for the chemdog minimum.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 24, 2012)

Aloha Party,    looking super nice, great job..


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 24, 2012)

lookin awesome man. u still playin d3? me personally i got fed up with all the imbalance. sold all my gear on the "real money auction house" (made 410$)...gonna put that money to good use, and buy a 4ft t5 setup for veg and a 600w hps setup for flower 

...gotta love rich 15 year olds using their parents credit cards to buy pixels lol


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Danke Squidy and Shortbus!

Still playing a bit of D3, but thats my goal for the near future. heh using it to fund my new equipment purchases. Some guy made $1500 first day the real money AH went live...


----------



## Roddy (Jun 24, 2012)

:ciao: PB, Looking great!!


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 24, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> I sure would wish that HTG would quit selling them in kits like they work.
> 
> HTG is becoming disappointing with me over the way they advertize these booster fans.


 
True that... luv their 4 x 4 HO T5's, but that in-line fan that came with the tent is useless, imo.


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 24, 2012)

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Aloha Party, looking super nice, great job..


 
:yeahthat: They're gorgeous! I bet they smell amazing! :icon_smile:


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember seeing something YEEEEEEEARS ago where they were developing scent technology for computers, so when playing a game, you could smell a campfire, or a musty dungeon... the project was scrapped for OBVIOUS reasons... no one wants to smell your farts over the internet.

but it's things like growing MJ that make me wish they had made the technology and released it!

the strawberry haze smells SO STRONG of sweet fruit, it's like walking into a candy store, you can smell the sugar.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

I wish i could take a whiff of that garden bro! ! it looks like some dank buds in your future!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 29, 2012)

One of the plants I swear looks like the main cola is gonna be about a foot long and weigh a pound on it's own haha! Then there's a few others that look like their main cola's are just gonna be grand on a smaller scale than the crazy big one. Then the tall girls main colas are a little spindly since they're so tall so there won't be any huge buds off them, just lots of chicken nugget sized buds.

So far I'm incredibly happy with the way the chemdog has turned out. They look to be very hardy plants. Nice light chronic smell right now, not super skunky, not fruity, just smells really nice. Buds are super dense and there's still about 2 weeks minimum to go.

The haze smell great, but they all seem to kind of be a bit different, which is a bit annoying for having to move things around. There are 2 at 7 feet, and then 3 that are between 4.5-5.5 feet. Definitely a plant that I would scrog if I ever grow again.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 29, 2012)

:ciao: PB!!!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well it's been over a week since my last photo update so i'm on my way into the garden with the camera right now  I'll be back in a few with some pictoooooors!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 4, 2012)

Here's the photos!!!

There's some dying foliage that was near the center of the whole bunch nothing too crazy but i'm about 9 days from harvest check roughly. 

That first picture there, that's the top of the bud, it goes about another 7 or so inches down from where it's fattest  She's a beauty. Looks like i'll have a plethora of good sized nugs!


----------



## puasurfs (Jul 6, 2012)

PartyBro420 said:
			
		

> Here's the photos!!!
> 
> She's a beauty. Looks like i'll have a plethora of good sized nugs!


 
:ciao: PB420~

You and I both for the chop in < 2 wks! 
Very exciting esp @ a kill'a 7" bud the size of a baseball bat!

:rofl: @ "a plethora of good sized nugs" bc...:holysheep: THAT'S a GREAT thing to have brah~ Excellent job!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 6, 2012)

:yay: Lookin real prime there, Partybro. Good job :cool2:


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 6, 2012)

Pua: Incredibly exciting  I'm gonna weigh her wet then dry and see the difference. Looking forward to seeing your harvest soon too 

7g: Thanks! I'm looking forward to the reward for the time spent for sure 


Today when my lights come on I'm gonna go measure that big bud and get the actual dimensions of her  She's gonna be one monster when she's ready to come down!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 7, 2012)

She measured in at 9" long and 3" at her widest point


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 23, 2012)

OK! So last night I took down 4 of my girls  2 chemdog that were ready to come down, and the 2 tall strawberry haze that I couldn't afford to let go any longer without losing some bud to heat damage.

I'll more than likely take another 1 or 2 today, then the rest throughout the week as they amber up! I'll have some pictures of what's drying right now up as soon as i can, and some more of what is to come once I chop another lady or two!

Stay tuned! Excitement is here!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hard to take a good photo in this little area so here's 2 shots! the big buds there are Chemdog, the back line is strawberry haze.

You can even see my new scar from my surgery on my arm there in that pic haha


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 23, 2012)

:icon_smile: nice haul bro, happy harvesting


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks  I think I might have lost one whole plant though. the bud on it started to dry up before harvest, and it looks like it might be dead. There is almost no scent coming off the bud any more. It's still got a lot of green but I have to pull away the dead looking bud first.

I'll post a picture but any ideas in the mean time of what it might be would be helpful!

It's not mushy or musty smelling so I don't think it's mold just dry and kind of almost flaky in some spots.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok so here the first two photos are what i spoke of when I said the plant looked like it was kind of drying up and burning a little bit. There are several buds that have bits like this on it, and I don't want to use it for anything unless I have a few opinions that it's safe. Right now it's just bagged by itself.

The last two photos are of 6/10 with the 3 biggest producers left to cut down still, after 1 possible loss.


----------



## GreggHead (Jul 31, 2012)

Niiiccce....
thanks man, you inspire me.
Mojo inbound.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Aug 2, 2012)

Gracias amigo! 

I'll have a picture of the final weight of each strain posted sometime in the next couple of days here 

Everything is dry now and ready for smokage! I tried out the ladies and I must say i'm pleasantly surprised by the smooth taste in comparison to the almost spicy fruity smell of the haze.  The chemdog is a dream to smoke as well!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Aug 2, 2012)

Trimmed my way through a 1/4lb tonight and weighed it all up. my back is sore from leaning over the table haha. still over half to go!


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 20, 2012)

wow just read the whole grow man nice


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Sep 29, 2012)

:yay: harvest!!! 

partybro excellent grow and journal.. ChemDog yummmy,.. was great to read your journal it was plain and simple and to the point .. 

Aloha :ciao:


----------

